# DIY canister filter.(your thoughts)



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Dont see a picture.. Did you forget it?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> Dont see a picture.. Did you forget it?


Fixed.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

Should work great both as filter and as CO2 reactor. The right chamber with the downward flow will act just like an external CO2 reactor. But the hassle with these things is making the sealed chambers and inlet/outlet without being able to mould your own plastic canisters. If you can find parts to make it work, then it'll be great.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the info!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I made a canister filter, heres a link to the thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/79540-diy-canister-filter-improved-easy-use.html. I changed the pump to push water through it today, an Im getting better flow. Getting things sealed up, an finding a way to get into it were the biggest problems I had. If you build one, Id like to see it in the DIY section.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

brion0 said:


> I made a canister filter, heres a link to the thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/79540-diy-canister-filter-improved-easy-use.html. I changed the pump to push water through it today, an Im getting better flow. Getting things sealed up, an finding a way to get into it were the biggest problems I had. If you build one, Id like to see it in the DIY section.


Yeah, I already saw that thread. Very nice canister filter!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Ok. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Should I add some crushed coral? Or is pebbles and some sponge enough?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the build. I'm almost finished. I already cut the divider. I'll post a few more pictures later today.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I assume this will be under the tank, with the inlet water siphoned down to the filter. If so, don't forget that this can have about a 1 psi pressure in it, due to the head of water above it. That isn't much, but it will supply about 75 pounds of force pushing the lid off. You will need a very effective way to hold that lid on and prevent any leaks.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> I assume this will be under the tank, with the inlet water siphoned down to the filter.


Yup, water being siphoned down and the pump pumping water back into the tank. I might strap the lid to the 5 gall bucket, so I don't think it will leak. Every how often am i going to have to do maintenance on the canister filter?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My guess is that you will want to open up the filter about every 6 months. The problem, if there is one, will be clogging of the sponges, but a 25 gallon tank doesn't generate a whole lot of debris compared to the size of that filter.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> My guess is that you will want to open up the filter about every 6 months. The problem, if there is one, will be clogging of the sponges, but a 25 gallon tank doesn't generate a whole lot of debris compared to the size of that filter.


Ok. I wont add any sponges then. Thanks for the info/help!


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Your not going to include any floss? You might want to include a valve on top to aid in priming it. The lid seal might be a week spot allowing air to enter.
Joe


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Joetee said:


> Your not going to include any floss? You might want to include a valve on top to aid in priming it. The lid seal might be a week spot allowing air to enter.
> Joe


No floss because its going to clog much faster which means I'm going to have to open it up much more often. I want it to be as little maintenance free as possible. Its the twist on lids. What do you mean by include a valve on top to aid in priming? I am also going to strap the lid to the bucket to prevent leaking.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will this silicon work for the baffle that's going to be in the middle? Is it fish/plant safe?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When you see "mold and mildew resistant" you have to stop and think. One thing often added to "bathroom" sealant is something to resist mildew, and that isn't good in an aquarium or filter.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> When you see "mold and mildew resistant" you have to stop and think. One thing often added to "bathroom" sealant is something to resist mildew, and that isn't good in an aquarium or filter.


So, what kind of silicon should I get? What brand?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe you want the GE I 100% silicone , It's in a blue bottle I think. Like hoppy said stay away from anything that says it's mildew resistant.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mott said:


> I believe you want the GE I 100% silicone , It's in a blue bottle I think. Like hoppy said stay away from anything that says it's mildew resistant.


Ok, thanks!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

So any kind of silicon that doesn't have mold and mildew resistant will be fish/plant safe?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> So any kind of silicon that doesn't have mold and mildew resistant will be fish/plant safe?


just go to lowes, and look for 100% silicone. GE I and II are both safe, just make sure that they aren't kitchen and bath, and give them a proper amount of time to dry.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> just go to lowes, and look for 100% silicone. GE I and II are both safe, just make sure that they aren't kitchen and bath, and give them a proper amount of time to dry.


Ok. Thanks!!


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> What do you mean by include a valve on top to aid in priming?


I think I would put a tee inline just after the pump with a ball valve with a little bit of hose so you can drain or suck on to prime the bucket to get out all the air or your pump might have an air lock and not pump.
So this is going to be a biological filter only. Sounds like a pond bog filter except no plants in it.
Joe


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I would actually run with Ehfimech as the first layer then a sponge then bio and finally filter floss at the end. If your only going pop it open every six months why not make it a mech/bio filter?
I like the design, it looks very simple yet effective. I don't believe any can makers have this design out there, good job! I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mott said:


> I would actually run with Ehfimech as the first layer then a sponge then bio and finally filter floss at the end. If your only going pop it open every six months why not make it a mech/bio filter?
> I like the design, it looks very simple yet effective. I don't believe any can makers have this design out there, good job! I can't wait to see it in action!


I would go with bioballs and Ehfimech, but it is going to be VERY expensive to fill up a 5 gallon bucket with bioballs and Ehfimech. Thanks!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Joetee said:


> I think I would put a tee inline just after the pump with a ball valve with a little bit of hose so you can drain or suck on to prime the bucket to get out all the air or your pump might have an air lock and not pump.
> So this is going to be a biological filter only. Sounds like a pond bog filter except no plants in it.
> Joe


Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> I would go with bioballs and Ehfimech, but it is going to be VERY expensive to fill up a 5 gallon bucket with bioballs and Ehfimech. Thanks!


You don't HAVE to go the Ehiem and bioball way, there are cheap alternatives.
Pot scrubbers, sponges, bendy drinking straws etc...
The Ehfimech and anything shaped like it ie ceramic rings really do a great job as a mechanical filter. I would love to see something of that type at the beginning stage in your filter, as long as you are happy with it though is what matters... Good luck!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Coral Keeper, I just noticed that you live in my area. Why don't you join the Sacramento Aquatic Plants Society, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sacaquaticplant/, if you haven't already done so? Our next meeting is in just 2 weeks, and we would really enjoy having you there to describe this filter, as well as participating in any other discussions. It is also a good place to pick up free plant cuttings, and just enjoy socializing with other aquatic plant nuts.

I agree with Mott that you should layer the filter media in this, since you will have so much room. A final layer of ordinary polyfill floss, from a fabric store, would give you really clean water in the tank. For biomedia you could use just about anything, from lava rocks, almost free at landscaping stone yards, to nylon pot scrubbers. If this works well it is the ultimate money saving DIY project.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mott said:


> You don't HAVE to go the Ehiem and bioball way, there are cheap alternatives.
> Pot scrubbers, sponges, bendy drinking straws etc...
> The Ehfimech and anything shaped like it ie ceramic rings really do a great job as a mechanical filter. I would love to see something of that type at the beginning stage in your filter, as long as you are happy with it though is what matters... Good luck!


Oh, ok. 
Should I cut up the bendy drinking straws into like 0.5-1 inch pieces?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Hey Coral Keeper, I just noticed that you live in my area. Why don't you join the Sacramento Aquatic Plants Society, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sacaquaticplant/, if you haven't already done so? Our next meeting is in just 2 weeks, and we would really enjoy having you there to describe this filter, as well as participating in any other discussions. It is also a good place to pick up free plant cuttings, and just enjoy socializing with other aquatic plant nuts.
> 
> I agree with Mott that you should layer the filter media in this, since you will have so much room. A final layer of ordinary polyfill floss, from a fabric store, would give you really clean water in the tank. For biomedia you could use just about anything, from lava rocks, almost free at landscaping stone yards, to nylon pot scrubbers. If this works well it is the ultimate money saving DIY project.


Sweet! Do you have to pay to join the Sacramento Aquatic Plants Society? I've never heard of it before. Thanks for the link! I'd love to go! But first, I have to ask my parents.(I'm only 15 years old lol) 

Ok. Lava rocks are harmless to fish/plants? If it is, I'll probably get a bunch of lava rocks. Does lava rock stabilize pH?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only cost to joining our plants group is the cost of a pizza if you want to eat during the meetings. I suspect you would enjoy it - both the pizza and the meeting. One benefit of joining is our email list, where you can get local advice or swap plants, equipment, etc. Local aquatic plant groups should be mandatory for starting in this hobby!

Lava rocks, the hard reddish rocks used in landscaping or as a base in backyard grills, shouldn't affect the water at all. And, you don't need to stabilize the pH. Adding CO2 always drops the pH anyway, but the fish and plants aren't affected by that.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> The only cost to joining our plants group is the cost of a pizza if you want to eat during the meetings. I suspect you would enjoy it - both the pizza and the meeting. One benefit of joining is our email list, where you can get local advice or swap plants, equipment, etc. Local aquatic plant groups should be mandatory for starting in this hobby!
> 
> Lava rocks, the hard reddish rocks used in landscaping or as a base in backyard grills, shouldn't affect the water at all. And, you don't need to stabilize the pH. Adding CO2 always drops the pH anyway, but the fish and plants aren't affected by that.


Ok. Thanks for the help/info!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mott said:


> You don't HAVE to go the Ehiem and bioball way, there are cheap alternatives.
> Pot scrubbers, sponges, bendy drinking straws etc...
> The Ehfimech and anything shaped like it ie ceramic rings really do a great job as a mechanical filter. I would love to see something of that type at the beginning stage in your filter, as long as you are happy with it though is what matters... Good luck!





Coral Keeper said:


> Oh, ok.
> Should I cut up the bendy drinking straws into like 0.5-1 inch pieces?


Bump.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the canister filter. Need to silicon the baffle. I'm going to do that today when I get some silicon. Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> Bump.


Yes I saw a diy filter build somewhere and the person used cut up drinking straws cut at 1/2 inch. Looks like it would work the same way as Ehfimech albeit not as strong .


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Wouldn't this type of project be easier if it was a trickle filter instead of a canister?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> just go to lowes, and look for 100% silicone. GE I and II are both safe, just make sure that they aren't kitchen and bath, and give them a proper amount of time to dry.


I don't know personally, but I've heard a lot of people say that you should be certain it is GE I, and not GE II.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

kid creole said:


> Wouldn't this type of project be easier if it was a trickle filter instead of a canister?


The OP is going pressurized so out gassing is an issue besides where's the fun in taking the easy way out


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

mott said:


> The OP is going pressurized so out gassing is an issue besides where's the fun in taking the easy way out


If you did the trickle part on the inside of the canister, I think the out gassing would be minimal. Full disclosure: I use a wet/dry, and I just pump a lot more CO2 than most to get a decent level. There are some very good tanks with sumps, they're not the devil that TPT makes them out to be.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't want a sump because I'll have to drill the tank. I don't want a overflow box because if my pump fails its going to overflow and flood.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> I don't want a sump because I'll have to drill the tank. I don't want a overflow box because if my pump fails its going to overflow and flood.


I wouldn't be comfortable with any sump that wasn't drilled either.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mott said:


> Yes I saw a diy filter build somewhere and the person used cut up drinking straws cut at 1/2 inch. Looks like it would work the same way as Ehfimech albeit not as strong .


How much drinking straws should I use? 50% of the bucket, 40%, 30%, 20%, 10%, 5%?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> How much drinking straws should I use? 50% of the bucket, 40%, 30%, 20%, 10%, 5%?


Bump.


----------



## John_Auberry (Nov 2, 2008)

Not saying it wont work, but I wouldn't bet my hard wood floors on it.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Bump.


This thing is so oversized that I think you can do whatever you want. Eheim doesn't make a canister with a 5g volume (at least I don't think they do). 

I'm just wondering what it is going to be like when you go to clean this thing full of 5 gallons of cut up straws.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You lost me on the drinking straws....

Why don't you focus on getting the filter water tight before you get the media prepared.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

gmccreedy said:


> You lost me on the drinking straws....
> 
> Why don't you focus on getting the filter water tight before you get the media prepared.


I think I would drill a small hole in the lid, where the pump outlet will be, and pull a piece of airline through. Then fill the bucket with water, put the lid on, raise the piece of airline about 5 feet up in the air and pour water through it with a funnel. The will pressurize the bucket to about what it will be when hooked up to the tank. It would be a pressure test, at a time when making design changes is easiest.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> I think I would drill a small hole in the lid, where the pump outlet will be, and pull a piece of airline through. Then fill the bucket with water, put the lid on, raise the piece of airline about 5 feet up in the air and pour water through it with a funnel. The will pressurize the bucket to about what it will be when hooked up to the tank. It would be a pressure test, at a time when making design changes is easiest.


This post made me think about how much water is above the seal at the top of the bucket. When you unscrew the lid, there is going to be some water that will come over the side. It wouldn't be a lot, but I would like to see none every time I clean my filter.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm actually going to be making the 2 holes on the side of the bucket instead of the lid.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kid creole said:


> This thing is so oversized that I think you can do whatever you want. Eheim doesn't make a canister with a 5g volume (at least I don't think they do).
> 
> I'm just wondering what it is going to be like when you go to clean this thing full of 5 gallons of cut up straws.


LOL I'm not going to fill the hole bucket with cut up straws. Might just fill the hole thing with lava rocks and be done with it. lol Not sure what the difference is with lava rocks and cut up straws...


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kid creole said:


> This post made me think about how much water is above the seal at the top of the bucket. When you unscrew the lid, there is going to be some water that will come over the side. It wouldn't be a lot, but I would like to see none every time I clean my filter.


Nah, I'm gana solve that problem so water wouldn't go over the sides when I open the lid. Also, please note that the lid is a screw on.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Nah, I'm gana solve that problem so water wouldn't go over the sides when I open the lid. Also, please note that the lid is a screw on.


That's why I said 'unscrew'. Anyway, I like the lava rocks. You could probably fill it with a five dollar bag from of rocks, and you wouldn't have the mess of straws.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kid creole said:


> That's why I said 'unscrew'. Anyway, I like the lava rocks. You could probably fill it with a five dollar bag from of rocks, and you wouldn't have the mess of straws.


Ah, ok. Yeah, I'm going get a 50 lb bag of lava rocks for 5-7 bucks.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the silicon!!  Its GE Silicone II* Kitchen & Bath  Its says its also 100% Silicone Sealant.  I got the right one right?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> I got the silicon!!  Its GE Silicone II* Kitchen & Bath  Its says its also 100% Silicone Sealant.  I got the right one right?


Watch out for kitchen and bath silicones...they usually contain an anti-mildew/fungicide agent that's toxic.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(124euwq24fkbut45qiwukyab)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=12235












> "SILICONE II" KITCHEN & BATH SEALANT
> 
> * 100% silicone
> * * Contains fungicide*
> ...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Silicone II is no good. You need silicone I without BioSeal.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

What if I use the silicon? Will it kill my fish?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> What if I use the silicon? Will it kill my fish?


Quite possibly.

Don't forget to kiss the prospect of having shrimp good-bye.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, it is no good. I used it by accident on a small little acrylic tank I made a while back. Couldn't figure out why everything kept dying... then it dawned on me. 

Silicone i is the only way to go. Even then, you need to let it dry completely, then rinse it a few times.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Quite possibly.
> 
> Don't forget to kiss the prospect of having shrimp good-bye.


Darn. I thought someone here said that GE II will work? Oh well, I guess I'll return it. So, what kind should I get? GE I?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will GE silicone I* Kitchen & Bath work?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

As i stated earlier....

You need silicone I _without _BioSeal.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> As i stated earlier....
> 
> You need silicone I _without _BioSeal.


Ah, alright. So any kind of 100% silicon without BioSeal will work?


----------



## Curator (Feb 20, 2009)

yes, just make sure it doesnt say anything like Mold & mildew resistant, or that it has Bioseal... If its mold and mildew resistant, it will kill your fish.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Curator said:


> yes, just make sure it doesnt say anything like Mold & mildew resistant, or that it has Bioseal... If its mold and mildew resistant, it will kill your fish.


Ok.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

GE Silicone I Door and Window is the way to go. afaik, Door and Window is the only one without mildicides.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Chibils said:


> GE Silicone I Door and Window is the way to go. afaik, Door and Window is the only one without mildicides.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

In my Lowe's store, in the caulk aisle, 6 feet to the right of the GE caulks, there is one that is specifically for an aquarium, and a tube is $6 instead of $3. That's another option.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to be returning the silicon and get the right one today. I'm also going to get a bag of lava rocks.


----------



## eht123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> I assume this will be under the tank, with the inlet water siphoned down to the filter. If so, don't forget that this can have about a 1 psi pressure in it, due to the head of water above it. That isn't much, but it will supply about 75 pounds of force pushing the lid off. You will need a very effective way to hold that lid on and prevent any leaks.


Good point, but the numbers are actually worse than this. Water pressure at 1 meter depth or difference in surface elevation works out to 1.4 psi. If the bucket lid is 12" across, that's 113 in^2 area. So you're looking at a load of 160 lbf on the lid. The load will increase linearly with height and with the square of the bucket lid diameter.

As someone else mentioned, I'm not sure I'd trust my hardwood floors to this...


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the silicone! Woot! I got GE Silicone I* Window & Door.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> As i stated earlier....
> 
> You need silicone I _without _BioSeal.


I saw a guy on here that tested this, and GE silicone II didn't hurt his fish at all, and he has had his tank up for +/- a year...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

cl,

why take the chance?? They are the same price. If your standing in an aisle, you know one is safe, the other is questionable, why risk it? For $5?? 

This is a no-brainer folks.

And CL, i question who did this, as I stated earlier, my little tank and occupants were not so lucky.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> cl,
> 
> why take the chance?? They are the same price. If your standing in an aisle, you know one is safe, the other is questionable, why risk it? For $5??
> 
> ...


Yeah, agreed on the price and everything, and they are right next to each other :redface:, I'm just sayin', maybe if you wanted to use another color?
Here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...45034-ge-silicone-ii-help-lay-conjecture.html


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

So I got the right silicone this time right?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I would like to see this resolved. 

GE I Window and Door has bio seal in it too, per this page:
http://www.caulkyourhome.com/sil1_window_door.html


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kid creole said:


> I would like to see this resolved.
> 
> GE I Window and Door has bio seal in it too, per this page:
> http://www.caulkyourhome.com/sil1_window_door.html


It doesn't say it has BioSeal on the silicone tube. I looked at it long and hard and didn't find it saying BioSeal any where.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I changed my design. Here is a drawing of the new design. The bucket is going to be on top of the aquarium. What are your thoughts?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

GE Silicone I









GE Silicone II









Two has BioSeal.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, I got the pump really wrong, its actually 600 GPH not 450 gph. Here is the one I have.
http://www.seasonsla.com/FR600_general_foam_plastics_corp.html


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Coral Keeper said:


> I changed my design. Here is a drawing of the new design. The bucket is going to be on top of the aquarium. What are your thoughts?


Most of the pumps we can use don't generate much suction head, if any. So, I'm not sure if this can work. Also, if the filter is shut down, and there is the slightest leak in the container, all 5 gallons of water will siphon down into the aquarium. I think the happy medium would be having the filter no more than a foot below the tank, so you siphon water into the filter and pump it back out, but the static head pressure on the container is minimal.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here is another design that I just made. What are your thoughts? The pump is going to be in the tank.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have the pump already then just fill a bucket with water, set it on the floor and put the pump into it with a hose running to your sink and see if it will pump water. Now put some resistance to the hose end with your finger and see if it will still pump good.
If your bucket is on your tank, I can't imagine what that would look like. Can't be very nice.
Now with your bucket full of water and your hose running into it with the lid on and sealed where it goes through the lid, make it siphon into the bucket from your tank height and see if it will leak. This will verify the lid seal and pump will work with the bucket on the floor before you go through all the work. Or just finish your plan and see.
Joe


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Your media in the bucket.... I would think your first sponge would fill of with crap before six months. I think you would still need to clean it about every 1 to 2 months.
I'm very interested to see how this works because I have been thinking of trying my luck at making a filter for the last several months but I would probably use 6 inch pcv with a top screw on lid. Put petrolatum on the threads to help remove it or it might get to tight.
Joe


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is another, its a canister/trickle filter. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you still planning on putting this on top of your tank? I wouldn't. Just because of what it will look like. I'd still try your first plan with it under your tank. You just need to make sure that is won't ever leak.
Joe


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Joetee said:


> Are you still planning on putting this on top of your tank? I wouldn't. Just because of what it will look like. I'd still try your first plan with it under your tank. You just need to make sure that is won't ever leak.
> Joe


Yeah, on top of my tank. I might just put a wooden box over it so it would look nice and so you won't see the bucket.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Yeah, on top of my tank. I might just put a wooden box over it so it would look nice and so you won't see the bucket.


You would have to keep the water level in the tank lower so that in the event of a power outage or pump failure it wouldn't flood.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kid creole said:


> You would have to keep the water level in the tank lower so that in the event of a power outage or pump failure it wouldn't flood.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I cannot remember the last time I saw any kind of filter above the tank.
Like the guy before said, put it under the tank and make sure it doesn't leak.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, I guess I'll just go with the very very first design, put it under the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to be getting bulkheads today!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to be using 7/8th of an inch bulkhead for return pump and 1.5 inch bulkhead for free flow. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> Ok, I guess I'll just go with the very very first design, put it under the tank.


Glad to see you changed you rmind. Because my next advise was to stop what you were doing and go get a HOB and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I siliconed the middle baffle. Will have pictures in a little bit.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is the picture like I promised.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, the silicone is finished drying!  Its been outside for 24 hours. Should I rinse it out with water?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Ye, give it a good couple rinses. Did you leave the gap on the bottom of the baffle? Looks like you almost went to the bottom in the picture. Maybe its just deceiving.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Ye, give it a good couple rinses. Did you leave the gap on the bottom of the baffle? Looks like you almost went to the bottom in the picture. Maybe its just deceiving.


Ok. No, I went to the very bottom. The bucket is going to be upside down.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> Ok. No, I went to the very bottom. The bucket is going to be upside down.


:help:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> :help:


lol Its going to be the same design as the first one, just upside down, that's all.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Why are you doing it this way? What is the rationale for it?

Maintenance should be a hoot.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Whatever became of this project? I was very interested to see how it turned out...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL. Forgot about this one!! Yea, whats going on here?


----------

